# Schools in English



## David Cedrone (4 mo ago)

Moving to Brittany next year. Looking for international school for my son who will be 13. My wife is French and we would like to have him in a school for expats or private. Any ideas?

Dvid C


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to try and find a copy of the AAWE Guide to Education Guide to Education – AAWE

The AAWE is an association of American expats married to Europeans who have settled mostly in France (but there are members throughout Europe). They publish a number of guides to living in France, and the Guide to Education in France carries information about a number of schools and programs of interest to English speaking expats.


----------

